
We Are Better Than This - ssclafani
http://uncrunched.com/2012/02/13/we-are-better-than-this/
======
kylemaxwell
Yawn. More Valley melodrama. Let's all agree that everybody's a jerk sometimes
and move on.

------
mistercow
> Dan Lyons suggests that my defending Path on this issue means, because we’re
> an investor, that we’re a paid apologist (and much worse).

Seems to me that Lyons was suggesting that Arrington was a paid apologist on
the basis of the less-than-full complement of scruples and moral fiber
Arrington has exhibited in the past.

------
joejohnson
How could these "journalists" be impartial when they are financially involved
with the companies they report on?

~~~
gyardley
Well, they could try and intentionally correct their coverage in the opposite
direction. I'm reminded of the elementary school teachers in my small town,
who had to teach and grade their own children at one point because they were
the only teacher of that grade in town. Like those teachers, the journalists
won't get it perfect, and some won't even bother trying, but it _is_ possible
to try and avoid favoritism.

That said, 'journalists' in the tech space have never been particularly
impartial - many establish meaningful relationships with entrepreneurs in the
tech industry, and those people tend quite naturally to get more and more
favorable coverage.

This is one of the points Mike is making - Dave is being treated more harshly
than a generic CEO in the same situation because he's disliked personally by
certain journalists. I don't know if it's true in this case, but it's
certainly plausible.

Honestly, it's almost preferable to have a financially-entangled tech press,
because at least then the conflicts are (usually) publicly disclosed. It's far
easier than figuring out who goes drinking with whom in their spare time.

------
PanosJee
They are not worth even this comment.

